# Breakfast Bread recipe?



## mcbrowne (Aug 24, 2004)

I need an easy-to-make breakfast bread recipe that I can make in advance and freeze (and will actually still taste good).  Any suggestions?  Also, let me know your defrost instructions.  Thanks.


----------



## cafeandy (Sep 6, 2004)

STRAWBERRY ALMOND BREAD
10 oz. box of strawberries
2 eggs
½ cup oil
1 cup sugar
1 ½ cups flour
1-½ tsp cinnamon
½ tsp baking soda
¼ tsp salt
2/3 cup chopped almonds
•	Beat the eggs in a big bowl.
•	Add the strawberries, oil & sugar.
•	Sift the flour, cinnamon, baking soda, & salt.
•	Stir in the almonds.
•	Pour into an 8-inch greased and floured loaf pan.
•	Bake at 350 for 70 minutes.


this is really a great bread.  the only defrost instructions i would have is to take it out of the freezer...that's all i do.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey,Andy 
Glad to see you finally made it over here.Wheres george?Do you know how to get a hold of tuboe?He would love this place people are really nice here, no trolls I dont think they would last long here.
WELCOME! jpmcgrew
OPPS I see you have already been here.Still glad!


----------



## merstarr (Sep 9, 2004)

This is delicious - nice and cinnamony! Crusty on top, soft and moist inside. (For freezing, I wrap it in foil, then place in plastic bag. I defrost it in its wrapping).

CINNAMON QUICK BREAD

INGREDIENTS:
---Bread---  
 1/4    cup vegetable oil  
1    egg  
 1/2    teaspoon salt (I used 1/4 tsp salt) 
 1/2    teaspoon cinnamon 
1    cup sugar  (I used 3/4 cup plus 2 Tbsp sugar)
1    cup buttermilk  (I used nonfat plain yogurt)
1    teaspoon baking soda  
2    cups flour  
(I added 1 tsp vanilla extract)

---Filling---  
 1/2    cup sugar (I used 5 Tbsp dark brown sugar) 
2    teaspoons cinnamon  (I used 1 Tbsp)

DIRECTIONS:
1. Preheat oven to 350 F.  (I used a dark nonstick pan - Note: if using a dark pan, reduce the temperature by 25 degrees). 
2. Filling: Mix and set aside.  
3.  Mix flour, baking soda, sugar, cinnamon and salt together in a large bowl. In a medium bowl, beat the egg, then mix in the rest of the wet ingredients. Make a well in the center of the dry mixture, then add the wet mixture. Mix well with a wire whisk.  
4.  Pour 1/3 of batter into a greased loaf pan and sprinkle 1/3 of sugar/cinnamon topping over this. 
5.  Repeat twice more with layers of batter and sugar/cinnamon. (I gently cut through the batter with a knife, folding it over just a few times, for a marbled effect)
6.  Bake for 50-60 minutes. (I baked for 50 minutes). 
7.  Cool for 5 minutes in pan then turn out to cool completely. 

Makes 12 servings 

posted by Theresa Poma, Recipezaar - Edited by Meryl aka merstarr


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 18, 2004)

*Just for Lunch Orange Muffins*

This is a recipe from a really good bakery restaurant in Memphis.  My mom somehow got the recipe from them.  I haven't tried freezing them though, but it might be worth a try.

"Just for Lunch Restaurant" Orange Muffins

1 naval orange, peeled and chopped
1/4 cup pecans, chopped
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 cup corn or safflower oil
2 eggs
2 cups flour
1 t. baking powder
1/2 t. baking soda
1/2 t. salt
2 t. orange zest
1/2 cup orange marmalade
1/4 cup orange liqueur

Cut orange into bite-size pieces.  Using the steel blade of a food processor, chop pecans and set aside with oranges.  Blend sugar, oil and eggs in the food processor.  Sift dry ingredients and add to the processor bowl.  Process with off-on bursts only until moist.  Add marmalade and orange liqueur and process with off-ons again until smooth.  Add chopped nuts and oranges.  Spoon into buttered muffin tins.

Bake at 375 until muffins are light gold in color.  or about 15 minutes.

Enjoy


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 18, 2004)

*Poppy Seed Bread*

We always have this bread for breakfast on Christmas with other danishes.  It is pretty sweet, almost like a cake.  This bread is also a favorite of my family's for giving out as gifts since we get so many request for this recipe.

Poppy Seed Bread

3 cups flouor, sifted
2 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 t. salt
1 1/2 t. baking powder
3 whole eggs
1 1/2 cups milk
1 1/2 cups vegetable oil
1 1/2 t. poppy seeds
1 1/2 t. vanilla extract
1 1/2 t. almond extract
1 1/2 t. butter flavoring (butter buds)
Glaze
3/4 cups sugar
1/4 cup orange juice
1/2 t. vanilla extract
1/2 t. almond extract
1/2 t. butter flavoring (butter buds)

Grease and lightly flour two 9x5 inch loaf pans.  Preheat oven to 350.

Mix all bread ingredients together, then beat for 2 minutes.  Pour into pans and bake 1 hour.

Mix glaze ingredients together in a small bowl and pour over hot bread in pans.  Let cool before removing from pans.


----------



## crewsk (Sep 21, 2004)

This is a big hit at our house for breakfast.

Simple Orange Nut Bread 

3/4C granulated sugar
1 egg, beaten
1 1/4C orange juice
3C biscuit mix (like Bisquick)
1C chopped pecans or walnuts

Beat together sugar, egg, orange juice, & biscuit mix. Stir in nuts. Pour into greased loaf pan. Bake at 350 deg. for 1 hour. (Top of bread will split.) 

For a little variation, add 1/2 to 3/4 cups dried cranberries when you fold in nuts.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 21, 2004)

I am an admitted bread machine “cheater.”  I use the machine to mix the dough and bring it through the first rise, then I go conventional for the last knead, shaping into loaves, and placing in bread pans to bake in my oven.

This is my favorite recipe, that makes a coarse-textured bread that is sooooo tender, and best cut into thick slices.  Warning:  since I don’t use my machine beyond the first rise cycle, notice that this recipe IS TOO LARGE and must be divided (easily done) – it makes two loaves.

1 cup milk		
½ cup shortening
¼ cup sugar
1 tsp. salt

4 tsp. (or 2 packets) active dry yeast
¼ cup warm water (115 degrees)

3 large eggs, beaten
4 cups bread flour, divided.

Combine and heat the first four ingredients in a saucepan until shortening melts, stirring occasionally.  Cool to 115 degrees (F).

Dissolve the yeast into the 1/4 cup water and allow to stand for 5 minutes.

Combine the milk mixture, yeast mixture, 2 cups of the flour and the eggs in the bread machine and allow to mix well.  Gradually add the remaining 2 cups flour until the dough has pulled away from the sides of the pan and has formed a ball.  (At this point, I restart my bread machine to begin the cycle all over again…to proceed through kneading and the first rise cycles.)

Grease two loafpans.  Remove the risen dough from the bread machine, turn out onto a lightly floured surface, and knead for 5 minutes.  Divide dough in half.  Shape each half into a fat roll and place into the prepared pans.  Brush loaves with melted butter.  Cover loosely with a damp cloth and allow to rise 1 hour, or until dough almost reaches the tops of the pans.

Preheat oven to 350-degrees.  Bake for 30 to 40 minutes, until the loaves sound hollow when thumped.  Remove the bread from the pans and cool on wire racks.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 21, 2004)

And, like an IDIOT, I posted this recipe on the wrong thread.

Humbling day, this.


----------

